# Kugellagersatz für Norco A-Line 09



## Thaweed22 (1. Dezember 2013)

Hallo,

weiß hier jemand welche Lager ich für die Schwinge brauche, oder wo man einen Lagersatz her bekommt. Suche mir seid zwei Tagen über Google nen Wolf und finde nichts.


----------



## Thaweed22 (4. Dezember 2013)

Habs schon so hin bekommen. Top Hersteller Support in Deutschland...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------

